# extensive vs. simple description



## lgrogan (Sep 10, 2009)

Hi Group,

Can someone define what is a simple lesion destruction vs. extensive lesion destruction - codes 46900-46922 vs. 46924?  Thanks.

Linda


----------



## FTessaBartels (Sep 16, 2009)

*Lay descriptions*

NOT my area of expertise, but ... The following lay descriptions are from Encoder Pro

46900 The physician performs destruction of anal lesions with chemicals in 46900. The physician exposes the perianal skin and identifies the lesions. The lesions are painted with destructive chemicals. In 46910, the physician performs destruction of anal lesions with electrodesiccation. The physician exposes the perianal skin and identifies the lesions. The lesions are destroyed with cautery. In 46916, the physician performs destruction of anal lesions with cryosurgery. The physician exposes the perianal skin and identifies the lesions. The lesions are frozen and destroyed, usually with liquid nitrogen.

46924 The physician performs destruction of extensive anal lesions. The physician exposes the perianal skin and identifies the lesions. An extensive destruction of the lesions is performed by various methods, such as laser surgery, electrosurgery, cryosurgery, or chemosurgery.

Doesn't really give you much help.  I would think it would be up to the physician to specify that there were extensive lesions. 

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------

